# Channel catfish tournament tonight at Madison lake



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

5-12 am. Wings at pappys anglers parlor at 4!!!! Come on out fish and eat some great food!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

BBO, what were the final numbers? ( entries and weights) should have had a good turnout, Nice weather to be out for the evening!
Salmonid


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Still had trouble getting people out. Lake was full of people fishing just none wanted to enter the tourney. 9 total in the tourney with only one entering fish. A five pounder won it. It was really slow at Madison on Saturday. After the tourney I headed to deer creek for an all niter with no fish to show either. It was a very slow night. Usually when there slow they still hit on shad but my only guess is that there starting there spawn? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Just keep advertising, that will help, Im trying to spread the word myself from the Springfield and Dayton area... Yeah, I think there all about to start the spawn...

Salmonid


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

BBO, wha were the results from Last Sat nights tourney? Im interested in number of entries as Im still in the air about coming up this Sat.

Thanks 
Salmonid


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Actually I'm not sure my self since this past weekend I was at grad parties all weekend. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

